# That's a Lot of Nicotine There, Dunhill



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Had some Dunhill Royal Yacht today. I enjoyed the cigar-esque flavor it imparted, and the taste on a light retrohale (it was too strong for much) was pleasant. In fact, I was enjoying it so much I ignored the warning signs from my body and kept smoking as my gut screamed at me. It went out at the half-way point, so I let it sit for a while. Then, 5-10 minutes later, I relit and puffed happily along. This was great until I started to reach the 1/4 mark. The light headedness I had been ignoring? That was there in full-force now. The empty feeling in the pit of my stomach? That was rising as well.

So I figured I should call it quits on this one, and returned inside. Made it to the bedroom (where I keep my pipes) and figured I should lie down for a while—since my legs were giving out anyways, and my head felt like it could float away any second. As the room started spinning around, I realized it wasn't going away without a fight. Finally managed to stumble back outside in my feeble-legged state, and got rid of a lot of the vitamin-N uke:. Then a little bit of sugar and a nap took care of the rest.

So, I think I'm going to cross Royal Yacht off the list for the foreseeable future. The taste was good, but the Nic was more than I could handle. Maybe I should have paid more attention the advice I was given when I got the sample, "smoke this one slowly, it's pretty strong."

Bottom line? It's great if you want cigar-like flavors and can handle the Nic hit. If you don't think you can handle the nicotine, skip this one till you can. Or, try it in a small bowl, and smoke it extremely slow.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the review, definitely have to add this one to the list.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LMAO. Thankyou for the insight into your experience. I agree though, do not ignore the warning signs with any smoke as it will be uncomfortable for a few hours. :smile:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

The Royal Yacht is definitely one with a lot of Nicotene. I smoke it slowly and sparingly.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

CWL said:


> The Royal Yacht is definitely one with a lot of Nicotene. I smoke it slowly and sparingly.


Now this would have been great to know yesterday morning&#8230;

Guess I need to work my way back up to this one. Orlik Golden Sliced in no way compares to the nic content of Royal Yacht.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Yep. The captain of the Royal Yacht will surely steer you into big swells if you push it. I had my first bowl last New Year's Eve. (not recommended) Fortunately, I recognized the early warning signs and didn't spoil the rest of the evening.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Imagine smoking this at sea. That'll do you in pretty good.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

jfserama said:


> Now this would have been great to know yesterday morning&#8230;
> 
> Guess I need to work my way back up to this one. Orlik Golden Sliced in no way compares to the nic content of Royal Yacht.


OGS is the Royal Yacht's inflatable dinghy in the nicotine ocean; however, they're both really good depending on what you're looking for at the time.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for a colorful review. My father has had a tin of this he's been smoking on lately, I will have to try a bowl, albeit after a meal.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Xodar said:


> [...]I will have to try a bowl, albeit after a meal.


Yes, a meal beforehand would be strongly recommended. The taste is great, though, so I definitely recommend trying it.


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

I love this blend, indeed a strong one, but flavorful.


----------



## JD11 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the review , will have to work my way up to give it a shot...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I've got about half an ounce of this that I got from Indigosmoke (dude; where ARE you???) several months ago, but I still haven't got up the nerve to try it!


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I guess I am a nicotine addict. Royal Yacht is my usual early morning smoke. It really gets the day started.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nachman said:


> I guess I am a nicotine addict. Royal Yacht is my usual early morning smoke. It really gets the day started.


Yeah, I guess I'm a VitN addict too, Nick.  I don't start the day with it, but I definitely enjoy a bowl of it. When I open a can, it doesn't last very long! I'm almost at the end of my jar of IF, so RY will probably find its way into my pipe by next week. :smile:

George Simenon smoked RY exclusively, so I'm told. This is pretty interesting, BTW:

Maigret's Pipe - Murielle Wenger


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Yeah, I guess I'm a VitN addict too, Nick. I don't start the day with it, but I definitely enjoy a bowl of it. When I open a can, it doesn't last very long! I'm almost at the end of my jar of IF, so RY will probably find its way into my pipe by next week. :smile:
> 
> George Simenon smoked RY exclusively, so I'm told. This is pretty interesting, BTW:
> 
> Maigret's Pipe - Murielle Wenger


Interesting. I am a mystery fan but I have not read this series. I just went on the local library site and requested a few of his books. Thanks. I tried to give you a RG bump, but they said I had to spread some around first.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Hmm those books look interesting. I will need to pick one or two up at my next visit to the library.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm a RY guy too. Morning with coffee. If I don't eat, I feel for darn near 2-3 hours. Good stuff, but you definitely have to be able to handle it. Must have to do with genetics too, the men in my family are seemingly impervious to caffeine, nicotine, or alcohol. A Cain and two bowls of IF _just_ starts to edge me into "uncomfortable" nicotine territory.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Loved the review!!!!



Nachman said:


> I guess I am a nicotine addict. Royal Yacht is my usual early morning smoke. It really gets the day started.


I'll go a step further - I *know* I'm a nicotine addict. RY is a little heavy for an early morning smoke, IMO, but it is definitely a staple in my rotation. I love the stuff.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I guess I don't see the same thing. I do not get the same effect at all....


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> I guess I don't see the same thing. I do not get the same effect at all....


You and Nick S. are apparently nicotine proof. It takes a lot, but I can start to take a hit if I don't eat. I definitely feel a couple straight bowls of IF or RY.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Great Review Brother. 


Very entertaining... 

- Vin


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

PinkFloydFan said:


> Great Review Brother.
> 
> Very entertaining...
> 
> - Vin


It was an entertaining review! Somehow I overlooked remarking on it, Jordan! Appreciate it! :tu


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

freestoke said:


> You and Nick S. are apparently nicotine proof. It takes a lot, but I can start to take a hit if I don't eat. I definitely feel a couple straight bowls of IF or RY.


Well I used to smoke cigarettes at a pack a day plus. Everything I smoke I've inhaled to include cigars. So I guess that is where the advantage comes in. Not good for me I know but I just haven't been able to get away from it.....


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Well I used to smoke cigarettes at a pack a day plus. Everything I smoke I've inhaled to include cigars. So I guess that is where the advantage comes in. Not good for me I know but I just haven't been able to get away from it.....


 You inhale RY!? :bowdown:


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Royal Yacht and IF are the only reason I keep a Dunhill Group I/II cutty around, I couldn't imagine what a big bowl of this would do to me.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

freestoke said:


> You inhale RY!? :bowdown:


I retrohale almost every puff and THAT is a boost. Much respect, Hannibal!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

freestoke said:


> You inhale RY!? :bowdown:





karatekyle said:


> I retrohale almost every puff and THAT is a boost. Much respect, Hannibal!


Thanks Guys....

I guess, to me, most cigars are more strong nic wise then any pipe tobacco that I've found so far. I have yet to find the one that makes me weak in the knees or made me queezy....


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Thanks Guys....
> 
> I guess, to me, most cigars are more strong nic wise then any pipe tobacco that I've found so far. I have yet to find the one that makes me weak in the knees or made me queezy....


Smoking cigars on the course this summer, I came to a different conclusion about them. ProbateGeek sent me a bunch of them over the summer, so I tried a pretty wide variety and found them to be a bit milder than IF in general -- all but one of them, that is, and it was about the same. Not to say cigars aren't stronger than MOST pipe tobaccos, just not as strong as the really strong ones. I think ounce for ounce, some pipe tobaccos are considerably stronger than a lot of cigars, but obviously you're smoking a lot more tobacco in a cigar than in a pipe load. I see some Tambolaka in your cellar and I'm a little surprised you didn't get a nic hit from that one. Happy Bogie ( Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. - Brown Bogie pipe tobacco reviews ) might be about the strongest I've smoked.

And no cheating! You have to actually burn it down to all ash, no dumping a wet dottle! :boink:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Tambolaka is one that I have not tried yet. It was one that Dan sent me in the noobie sampler. I'll have to give it a shot....

I always smoke it to the bottom. I don't believe in wasting anything!! :biggrin1:


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Well thank you all for making me feel like a wuss. Much appreciated.

Haha just kidding. It's neat to see how different people react differently to nicotine. Some of it is probably genetic, but I think alot of it is due to building up a tolerance to the stuff. I know when I wrote this review OGS gave me a pretty good nic buzz, and now I barely feel it. I'm more of an addict now than I was then.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Thanks Guys....
> 
> I guess, to me, most cigars are more strong nic wise then any pipe tobacco that I've found so far. I have yet to find the one that makes me weak in the knees or made me queezy....


+1

I've had cigars put me in my place a time of two (not that often, though), but never with pipe tobacco. With IF and RY, I could definitely tell I had some nicotine on board, but I only got around the "pleasant happy fuzzy relaxed" phase, and never once got uncomfortable. I've yet to try Tambo, but Ive got some coming. I've got some sliced brown (happy bogie) but haven't tried it yet. Looking forward to both of those!

My tolerance is nothing to be proud of. I'm an addict, no doubt. Depending on what I've smoked and how strong it was, I usually start getting a little antsy and irritable 5 or 6 hours after my last smoke. I snus at work where smoking isn't allowed. Still, this level of addiction is child's play compared to when I used to smoke cigarettes, when I would be climbing the walls and gnashing my teeth if I went more than two hours without smoking.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Well since my name was brought up, I guess I should comment on this whole nicotine thing... I too am a former pack a day cigarette smoker, and I do find most pipe tobaccos a bit lacking in the nicotine department. That is not to say that I have never felt the effects, because I have, they just aren't the same as I experienced with cigarettes.


----------



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

Have you smoked "Night cap" before?I haven't smoked ,either of them. If so, which do you think stronger between the two?


----------

